# Diluting Shampoo...also adding lemon juice to it



## user3 (Feb 22, 2006)

I've read more than once that it's a good idea to dilute your shampoo with spring/bottled/distilled water.
Is there is gain in doing this?

I have also heard that adding lemon juice to your shampo can help those that have an oily scalp.
Any truth to this one?


BTW I got all of that info out of the First for women magazine. They always have great tips but these 2 I am not 100% on board. I have not tested them out because I don't want to ruin my shampoo.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 22, 2006)

My mom is a hairdresser and gets all her shampoo from the beauty supply.  She always dilutes hers with water (regular) just to make the product last longer.  I have some Paul Mitchell conditioner that I diluted simply because it was so thick, it wouldn't come out of the container.  I don't know if there is any benefit except to make more product.  As for the lemon juice, I've never heard that, but I would think the acid in the lemon juice might change the structure of the product and that would suck


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't know about helping oily scalps but i put loads of lemon juics to my henna mixture when i henna my hair and it gives amazing shine.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 24, 2006)

Lemon juice is also great to add to your foundation because it keeps the shine down all day long. I love it! Just a bit though. No kidding, like maybe half a drop.


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 24, 2006)

Diluting your shampoo makes it less concentrated I guess I can say. Use diluted shampoo for the days you don't shampoo if you alternate between shampooing and conditioning days.

I'm not sure if lemon helps oily scalps but I do know it lightens hair when in the sun.


----------



## user3 (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Lemon juice is also great to add to your foundation because it keeps the shine down all day long. I love it! Just a bit though. No kidding, like maybe half a drop._

 

So I am going to go a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right now but I use BE mineral foundation. You have got me curious about this. Do you think it would work if I dabbed it on my face prior to putting on the foundation? Or Maybe some in a spray bottle...?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_So I am going to go a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right now but I use BE mineral foundation. You have got me curious about this. Do you think it would work if I dabbed it on my face prior to putting on the foundation? Or Maybe some in a spray bottle...?_

 
I usually use Mary Kay Medium coverage foundation or Clinique's Super Real foundation. If I use Mary Kay, I don't use the lemon juice because it's already in there but when I do use the lemon juice I just place a bit with my foundation and mix then apply with my fingers. Works great for me. I don't really know how I would use it with BE. But maybe you could try mixing just a bit with your moisturiser. Let me know how it turns out with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 28, 2006)

If you want to use lemon juice to treat an oily scalp, then instead of adding it to your shampoo - since you seemed a bit leary of that - then I'd buy one of those plastic lemons full of juice from your grocery store, mix it with some water and put it in a spray bottle. Spritz it through your hair after showering and towel dry off excess moisture? That may help. I've heard of using lemon juice on your hair to bring out natural highlights and lighten it by the sun. Hope this helps some


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 28, 2006)

wow i'd like to try this lemon for oily hair thing (my hair tends to get super oily at the end of the day) so...i think i'll go to the store on the weekend and get a squirt bottle and look for lemon juice in a bottle - let u guys know how this works out !!!


----------



## user3 (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_If you want to use lemon juice to treat an oily scalp, then instead of adding it to your shampoo - since you seemed a bit leary of that - then I'd buy one of those plastic lemons full of juice from your grocery store, mix it with some water and put it in a spray bottle. Spritz it through your hair after showering and towel dry off excess moisture? That may help. I've heard of using lemon juice on your hair to bring out natural highlights and lighten it by the sun. Hope this helps some
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think I will try that...well before shampooing because I don't want to lighten my hair. I might try  it before my condition. I'll see what works best. TY
I've done the lemon lightening before...:crap: didn't work out so well for my hair.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Lemon juice.


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 7, 2006)

i never water down my shampoos and the only time I will add water to a conditioner is to make my own leave in treatment.

as for the oily scalp i wouldnt use lemon juice, but on a day to day basic you can use baby powder.


----------

